# Alternative Recipes for Skeleton/Hand Moulds?



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok. So this is my first year with food moulds. I have a brain, two hands, and a full skeleton. I've seen the crab/shrimp dip ideas (people still put cream of mushroom soup in dips?), and I've seen the panna cotta brain recipes (actually came across a different version using pomegranate instead of cranberry that I think I might use). What I'm wondering is if people have recipes that work well in these moulds that are different from what usually makes the rounds. 

I get the impression that any thick dip will work, and have been toying with making a bulldozer dip (nacho dip), but besides that, I am stumped. 

Like I said: 2 hand moulds, 1 full skeleton mould. 

Ideas? And also, any tips on using the moulds themselves would be appreciated.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the key to getting any dip to work in the molds is adding the unflavored gelatin to the recipe. If you don't do that most dips, unless they are really thick will loose their shape and just become a blob. I've tried the shrimp dip w/gelatin and that worked. I've also done just jello with the evaporated milk added to give the brain the realistic look - no one wanted to eat that though. I used a jello shot recipe in the hands and called them fermented.


----------

